# 89 maxima gxe: shifting problems



## gxe4180 (Oct 8, 2005)

can someone please help! i just recently obtained an 89 maxima with auto tranny. we are having a hard time getting it to shift from 1st to 2nd. seems as though something might be out of sync. i changed the computer, changed the fluid, adjusted the cable, etc. this could be a simple problem. im just not that knowledgeable about these issues. the car DOES shift. it just does it after it redlines. there car has been sitting for the past 4 years. the previous owners daughter ran over something and messed up the axle on the passenger side. so im just guessing that something might have been damaged (electrical). if anyone can help, i would highly appreciate it!


----------

